
Apple pulls all non-official Reddit apps due to NSFW content - jkmcf
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/4edau1/psa_apple_pulled_narwhal_and_others_from_the_app/d1z609b
======
awinter-py
If AAPL didn't block third-party app stores on their devices, there would be a
whole 'safe for kids' app store.

Not clear whether censorship (even well-meaning) produces healthier kids, but
it won't be long before it produces an unhealthy software ecosystem. There are
too many different users & use-cases for apps to be accessed usefully through
a single storefront.

Even with recommendation engine magic, I'm not seeing what I should be seeing.

The worst outcome of bad app-store management is the decline of paid apps.
This is terrible for developers but isn't even good for apple (who gets a cut
of the pie). Seems clear they have no idea what they're doing vs, for example,
steam -- valve has done a great job of cultivating non-free software.

Also worth noting -- the penis is the reason we don't have a lego MMO.
[http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-06-01-lego-mmo-
develo...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-06-01-lego-mmo-development-
dogged-by-dong-detection-software). Either UGC is really tricky or we should
stop caring.

------
themartorana
I hate that Apple assigns itself as morality police. Hey Apple - ya know how
you don't want the FBI all up in your shit? Yeah, same thing.

Edit: I get, to a degree, not approving an official RedTube app, but blocking
a general content browser, especially one with access to huge amounts of
legitimate non-porn content, is ridiculous.

Edit 2: wait, the official app gets a pass? How is this a thing?

Edit 3: forgive my incoherent ramblings.

------
J_Darnley
Oh dear. Are they going to pull their browser too? That might access that very
same content.

------
foxyv
When you buy Apple stuff, you are also buying Apple ideas. Part of that is the
idea that Apple controls your phone or computer to make sure that you have an
Apple experience. You are giving up power to Apple to make choices for you.
This is why, despite having many friends with Apple stuff and knowing how
great it is, I will probably never own Apple again. I hate giving up my right
to choose how I use the stuff I own.

------
cloudjacker
How the fuck does Tumblr say on the app store?

